# 302 tender



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the 302 tender undergoing a little re-furb...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A little ratty inside, but we're going to take care of that. New fingers, and a clean drum will help. I've decided to put together a new wire harness as after some observation, I noticed a broken wire..














o


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Stripped down the chassis as the insulating bushings looked tired.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New bushings, rivets, and polished copper pick-ups installed.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Polished wheel sets, and installed and gauged.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nasty drum will get cleaned and polished. I clean out the holes the drum's axle














will turn in.. I do this on all e-units that I service... I've never had a failure after doing this.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice clean e-unit with drum installed, and fingers checked for adjustment.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New harness stock, and new harness.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Finished product.. E-unit cycles














100%, great smoke, and a fast little runner.. I'm pleased.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

3 of the very many 4-piece 302's I have.. Love the little engine!!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...excellent timing. Just received my newest 303 in the mail today so "follow along" with the pics. Question....when you put new rivets on the trucks HOW to you secure them...do you have a fancy rivet tool or do you use something simplier???


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Dave, I have the special tool to set the rivets. It's the economy model, you set the end over the rivet end and wack it with a hammer. You have to be careful on how hard you hit though. You can hit it so hard that you will bind the truck.I usually give it all fairly stiff wack, and then check it. Many times the rivet will peen over but not keep everything together, so I hit it again.I bought mine through PortLines and it costs about $12.00 bucks. The tools can be pricey so I settled with the economy model and it works fine. I also bought a set of roll punches on ebay. I use the smallest roll pin punch to set small rivets such as the bushing that connects the tender strap to the truck. The rivet tool will not fit that small rivet, and Doug peck recommended just using a small roll punch. I must apologize, I don't have my camera this morning as my son took it to work. If he brings it back tonight, I'll post pictures of the tool I have so you can get a better feel for what you should buy. I'm cheap, lol, and the tool was well worth the money. With shipping, it's around $20 bucks. They sell out quickly at PortLines. I was taking the chassis and bushing kit to a shop, and it was costing me $5 bucks plus $10 bucks in gas, so in just one usage, I practically paid for it. Another thing, get the rivets, bushings, and insulating washer from Jeff Kane at the Train Tender.. You can buy each unit in bulk, and they're CHEAP that way. I think I bought 10 each of the 3 units and it was less than $7 bucks for 30 parts.?? I was buying the kit to replace 2 trucks for $5 bucks plus shipping, so you can see the savings right away...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...thanks for the info. Have looked up both Portline and TrainTender's site and I think I've found them all...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a couple














of pix of the rivet setter.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the roll pin punch set. It's on ebay right now for $19.95..ebay item #291419155771.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer...thanks for the info. Have looked up both Portline and TrainTender's site and I think I've found them all...


----------

